# Modders Dream Battery!!!



## Hein510 (22/3/14)

*The Sony 26650 50A IMR*
https://vineyardvapes.wordpress.com/2014/03/15/presenting-the-sony-26650-50a-imr-battery-9-00/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Thanks @Hein510 

Which mods will fit this battery?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (22/3/14)

Awesome! That is a mother trucker of a battery

@Silver ... The big nasty and Hades mod 

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10007573/1654600-hades-style-mechanical-mod


----------



## ShaneW (22/3/14)

You would be able to vape at about 175W with a 0.1ohm coil with that puppy!
If you were that way inclined

Most people would pull a silver with 2mg juice.Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (22/3/14)

Hahahaha, check the one discussion about this mod on fasttech:

http://www.fasttech.com/forums/1654600/t/1197603/evil-do-not-buy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## thekeeperza (22/3/14)

devdev said:


> Hahahaha, check the one discussion about this mod on fasttech:
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/forums/1654600/t/1197603/evil-do-not-buy


Hilarious what some people dream up or believe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

What a nut job.. Quite funny though


----------

